# Price of used LGB track



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello, been a long time since I visited this forum. I have been bitten by the railroad bug and want to build a small outdoor railroad. I have been watching prices on ebay for used LGB brass track and shocked. I have found several web sites offering new LGB track cheaper then the 20+ year old stuff on ebay. What gives?

I found LGB 1000 300 mm at my local hobby shop new for $5.05 each. Not uncommon for Ebay to more then this for 20 year track that looks like came off the Titanic. Am I missing something; is the old stuff better quality? My track will be outdoor, subject to limited human traffic (I have kids so anything is possible).


----------



## DanteHicks79 (Jun 19, 2013)

As you may or may not know, LGB went bankrupt in 2006 and was bought up by Marklin. Most of the LGB manufacturing in Nuremberg was shut down, and moved to China. The original German-made track is of a fair higher quality and more reliable (as far as I have researched), so most "new" stock that you see from retailers and shops is probably Chinese-made. While brass is brass, the plastic used by the Chinese is notorious for quality control issues (this seems to be true with a lot of train stuff that comes from China), and as the plastic is what holds the rails together, it's a crucial component to not fudge. 

As for higher prices on eBay, the same goes for the original German manufactured locomotives and rolling stock. The plastic and manufacturing of the older product is of a much higher standard than what is currently being produced. There is LGB of America, and from what I can tell, they may make *some* stuff, although they seem to be more about repair and reselling stuff shipped from overseas. 

If all you want is brass track that will hold up well, Aristocraft and USA Trains produce good track that is compatible with LGB track you may already have (they're all the same gauge).


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Currently i am buying used brass and stainless track in the range of $1 to $3 per foot. I search craigslist mainly for people selling LGB or G Gauge stuff, and call to see if they have track as well. I am cheap and dont mind putting in some elbow grease, and barkeepers friend to clean the rail head and connection points of the track. Now and then there are great deals on engines, and rolling stock as well. G gauge stuff doesnt come up for sale too often. I usually get as much as i can afford when it comes available. My 2c worth.


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

JP: I do the same I search Craigslist as well now and then. I have purchased some G scale items there and was lucky enought to get a Extra detailed Bachmann 4-6-0 and 5 cars for $40.00 and the guy drove 60 miles to meet me to do the deal. If I would have been smart at the time I would have gotten the rest of the stuff he had as well. Another $20.00 and I would of had another 4 cars and 80 feet of code 250 rail and a few turnouts. But being that I was using 332 rail I passed, but now I think I should have gone and gotten it. So much for hindsite. 

BLK69: here is something I do for track. I look for track that no one wants because some of the ties are broken and the rail is a little loose. You can get god deails on this stuff and then just buy new replacement ties. you should be able to find a box of new replacement ties for around $50.00 for 48 sections if you search around. 

Dan S.


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

I usually buy extra stuff if it is real cheap. Sometimes i can trade up and get what i really want. Soon i will probably post some track and cars i dont really care for to get some better stuff. I need to start building and seeing what i need and can trade for the stuff i need. Probably at the moment it will be 4ft circles and 1 ft sections for 6 or 8 ft dia circles. I also have some cars and engines that i am up for letting go to get good track and some better cars. Probably in a month or two ill start posting stuff to trade.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The issue with Ebay is that some sellers think anything G scale must be worth its weight in gold bullion so prices have gone really stupid of late, I saw an MDC Big Hustler switcher, which was $50 new back in the day, asking was $300! Huh? These barely sold back in the day and they still sell for $50-70 today. 

Keep digging, avoid the Buy It Now tab, and look for old track, a brass wire polishing wheel solves alot of appearance woes.


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

I am located in central Ohio and have been watching craigslist all summer. Very little has come up regarding G scale. There is a large swap meet this Nov in Springfield but really hate to wait that long. Other shows here in Ohio have been very heavy HO and O (old Lionel O and O-27). Good to hear some folks are getting track under $3 foot. Looks like I have some more digging to do. 

Anyone mix other manufactures with old LGB with good results?


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

I run a mix of bachmann plated, old lgb, aristo, and accucraft. All code 332. I know there are adapters to go fom 332 to 250 to make changing sizes possible too. For bachmann to lgb I take the pick out of the bachmann, and use wire to hold the 2 types together and aligned.


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Great idea.


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Posted By Dansgscale on 09 Aug 2013 07:17 PM 
JP: I do the same I search Craigslist as well now and then. I have purchased some G scale items there and was lucky enought to get a Extra detailed Bachmann 4-6-0 and 5 cars for $40.00 and the guy drove 60 miles to meet me to do the deal. If I would have been smart at the time I would have gotten the rest of the stuff he had as well. Another $20.00 and I would of had another 4 cars and 80 feet of code 250 rail and a few turnouts. But being that I was using 332 rail I passed, but now I think I should have gone and gotten it. So much for hindsite. 

BLK69: here is something I do for track. I look for track that no one wants because some of the ties are broken and the rail is a little loose. You can get god deails on this stuff and then just buy new replacement ties. you should be able to find a box of new replacement ties for around $50.00 for 48 sections if you search around. 

Dan S. 
Dan, thank you for the tip. I was unaware replacement ties were available.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Train-Li sells ties in packs of 10 ties, available in different colors and are the concrete version made in the USA.


----------



## DanteHicks79 (Jun 19, 2013)

Posted By vsmith on 09 Aug 2013 08:06 PM 
The issue with Ebay is that some sellers think anything G scale must be worth its weight in gold bullion so prices have gone really stupid of late, I saw an MDC Big Hustler switcher, which was $50 new back in the day, asking was $300! Huh? These barely sold back in the day and they still sell for $50-70 today. 

Keep digging, avoid the Buy It Now tab, and look for old track, a brass wire polishing wheel solves alot of appearance woes. 
It's not just the sellers that are the problem. Plenty of g-scale stuff starts off super cheap, and then the bidding war starts and the item ends up going for way more than it probably should have.

For example, I've seen LGB electric switches at The Train Shop near where I live sell for about $50, vs eBay, where I've seen them start off being listed at $5, and end up selling for $80!


I think the problem is that with LGB stuff, there is a fear that all the good, German-made pre-bankruptcy stuff is going to become super scarce, and thus LGB-enthusiasts are willing to pay a premium to grab vintage stuff - when the truth is there is TONS of stuff floating about out there. 

eBay is a poor gauge (pun intended) for determining value and worth of stuff, because some BUYERS inflate the value of things on auctions simply to win!


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok, been just under one month since started acquiring track. Thought it might be fun to share my finding and see who got better deals then me. 

I got 12 LGB R2 and 6 LGB R1 off ebay for $101.00 (including shipping). I got 17 LGB 1000 for $68 (with shipping). This is just about 39' for $169 or $4.33 a foot. Track is used, light discoloration on rails, all joiners present, a few need assistance with needle nose pliers. Curves are 1988 vintage, straights are 1990. 

I feel I should have gotten all under $4 a foot, but really wanted the R2's. Don't know why, they are almost the same radius as the R1's, but the R2 new are over $10, R1's $6. 

Still need a few sections of track for my layout. Going to the LHS. Interest in just how bad the new stuff is compared to my older stuff. 

Anyone under $4 a foot this month on track purchases.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Chinese put little resin and no UV inhibitors in their plastic so in time it just crumbles like a Bachmann shay truck. 
Made of compressed bulldust with only enough sticky stuff to hold it together. 
If you stop buying their crap, they will stop doing it. 

Andrew


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Andrew 

Many people do not subscribe to the wisdom of investing in high quality track, even though it is the often the single most important part of a stable, trouble free large scale railroad. They take pride in finding the least expensive stuff and having more of it... than buying less and having the best they can reasonably afford. In time they will have to replace it all and their true TCO [total cost of ownership] will be higher. I started my first layout in 1987... AND HAVE NEVER PAID LESS THAN $3.00 for LGB track. 

It is their choice to make. For some... it is all about the DEAL. It is a big part of the hobby for them, just like collectors at a TCA meet.


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok, I have never held a new piece of LGB track in my hands ever. Is it really that bad? I am going for a outdoor layout. Do I need to keep getting the used stuff on Ebay? Looking for min of 5 years out of my track.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Blk69 

If you are looking at only 5 years, then your strategy is probably OK assuming the used stuff you get is in good shape...or you replace the tie strips. It is a reasonable plan, just different than some. 

Clearly, I started with a different perspective. My first layout using Micro Engineering code 250 rail and Llagas Creek Ry tie strips was down from 1987 to 1992. It came up because I moved. Most of the track was salvaged and sold on to another guy as material for sidings and spurs. 

My current layout has been in place [with modifications] since 1994 [19 years]. 

I accumulated LGB track for doing temporary displays, originally with the local garden railway society and then on our own. I am still using the LGB track I bought in 1988 on our annual display at Colvin Run Mill in northern VA. We have done the exhibit for 22 consecutive years. 

Some layouts, like Jim Strong's [Kevin's dad] have been down for more than 40 years. Admittedly, not everybody uses LGB track, and some of us don't use code 332, but for many of us... we purchased our track expecting it to last us 20 or more years.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By Garratt on 03 Sep 2013 06:01 PM 
Chinese put little resin and no UV inhibitors in their plastic so in time it just crumbles like a Bachmann shay truck. 
Made of compressed bulldust with only enough sticky stuff to hold it together. 
If you stop buying their crap, they will stop doing it. 

Andrew 
Ummm......regrind issues are different than added components.
Not much need of UV inhibitors in a truck housing hidden from sunlight.
When plastic is run through the casting process a second time without treatment, it's called regrind...and that's what happened to the early Shay trucks (of which I have boxes and boxes of evidence..errr...examples), and that direct fro Howard Lee Riley himself while they were self destructing.

The big issue it track ties, true, where UV is a constant issue.

TOC


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The new LGB track is not made in China. It is now made in Hungary, I see no difference in the German made track.


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

It's all about keeping your eyes pealed for the best deals. I've picked up lgb track for $1-2 per foot, because it is tarnished a lot. Some elbow grease and its good as new.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in the process of removing a RR that has all LGB track. It has been out doors and in good shape other than needing cleaning. I also will be selling there rolling stock which is also all LGB. If interested send me a PM and I will give you addtional details. Track will be in the $3 range plus shipping. Later RJD


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

It you have any of the turnouts, I will gladly buy used working motors @ $10 each.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Many of us in southwestern Ontario use the AML flex track. There is a guy not far from Detroit with quite a bit to sell. He's asking $5 a foot and I know it's not that old. It is all brass. If interested contact me at [email protected] and I will send you his web site for sale page. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

You might check out your local garden RR club. We hold an annual swap meet, and code 332 brass track usually sells in the range of $2/foot. Depends on how eager the seller is to get rid of it. 

We'll probably have several hundred feet for sale at or near that price in December. Shipping is another matter, so it's probably a good idea to get it local if possible.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

We had a local train show this past weekend. I had replaced all my outdoor LGB brass track and turnouts with new Aristo stainless steel a few years ago so I was left with a fair amount of German made LGB track and turnouts. I priced the LGB track at $4 a foot and the R1 & R3 turnouts at 1/2 the current market's new selling price. 

There is little G Gauge in Arkansas and very little locally so I had low expectations for the train show but within a few hours one person had bought every single bit of LGB track and turnouts (he would have bought more if I had it). Perhaps I could have got more on eBay but this way there was no hassle of packing, photographing and the rest of the hassle (like eBay and Paypal commissions) to deal with.

The condition of the track etc. varied from like new in box to significantly (but not excessively) weathered. 

Thanks to a free Square Reader the sale was put on his debit card (via iPad) and a $1,330 sale only cost me about $36 with no checks etc. to deal with. 

Better yet the guy is going to start building a layout and he will be joining our club and the hobby.

Since it was a local sale there was no sales tax or shipping involved.

Pricing pretty much depends on a person in need finding a person with a surplus who is selling at a price that is mutually agreeable. I have no idea how this compares with sales of LGB track elsewhere but both the buyer and the seller (me) are very happy with the sale. Previously I had sold about the same quantity and assortment at the same pricing to local large scalers.

Jerry


----------

